# Snowdogg MD mount on Tundra Pics Needed



## nick2010tundra

Hey there, I am new here and have been looking to see what the snow dogg plow mount looks like on the tundra. I have been looking at getting a leveling kit and mounting the vmd and would like to see what the mount looks like on the truck, maybe side and front pics. Also if anyone had a vmd on there tundra I would love to pick your brain for some info and how you felt your truck handled the plow and any tips you had. Thank you very much. 

PS I'm In New Brunswick and we get about 10 storms with about a foot each, sometimes 2 feet


----------



## nick2010tundra

Anyone ???


----------



## mercer_me

I pics of Fisher mounts on my Dad's Tundra but, that probably wouldn't help you.


----------



## nick2010tundra

Actually Mercer I would love to chat with ya and see those pics, you seem to b the resident expert on tundras with plows. Reason I wanna see the md mounts is I am looking at a snow dogg v plow ( The Vmd ) and I wanna see how low it hangs. Fisher won't sell me an sd because I have the 5.7, but I am thinking about the ht, but for the same money I can get a trip edge snow dogg with the v, mind you its 700 pounds, although a leveling kit isn't a bad thing either


----------



## mercer_me

nick2010tundra;1559326 said:


> Actually Mercer I would love to chat with ya and see those pics, you seem to b the resident expert on tundras with plows. Reason I wanna see the md mounts is I am looking at a snow dogg v plow ( The Vmd ) and I wanna see how low it hangs. Fisher won't sell me an sd because I have the 5.7, but I am thinking about the ht, but for the same money I can get a trip edge snow dogg with the v, mind you its 700 pounds, although a leveling kit isn't a bad thing either


I don't know that I'm an expert but, I try my best. :salute: Spudman (http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78058) knows a lot about Tundras with plows also. Don't get a HT, from what I have scene they are very light duty. If I was in your shoes, I would get the Snow Dogg VMD and get a 3" and 1" leveling kit with Timbrens.


----------



## nick2010tundra

What are timbrens, my snowdogg dealer quoted me a leveling kit for 280 installed, I basically would be doing 5 or so diveways, all for family. Mind you I wouldn't mind picking up the odd easy driveway as well. I really don't need the v plow, but it is only 200 more than a diamond of the same weight and my fisher dealer is terrible. I like the idea of the md, but it is a trip blade I want nothing to do with that jarring the front of my truck


----------



## mercer_me

nick2010tundra;1559350 said:


> What are timbrens, my snowdogg dealer quoted me a leveling kit for 280 installed, I basically would be doing 5 or so diveways, all for family. Mind you I wouldn't mind picking up the odd easy driveway as well. I really don't need the v plow, but it is only 200 more than a diamond of the same weight and my fisher dealer is terrible. I like the idea of the md, but it is a trip blade I want nothing to do with that jarring the front of my truck


Timbrens are bump stops. For only $200 more you would be crazy not to get the VMD. You won't regret getting a V plow.

Hear are a couple pictures of my Dad's Tundra with Fisher push plates.


----------



## nick2010tundra

Well the fisher ht is 5100 the sd which the dealer said we won't even install is 5200 and I can get the vmd for 5200 so I dunno. I like the md75 but hate that it is a trip edge. As for the fisher ht I love the trip edge and ligher weight but hear they aren't very tough.


----------



## mercer_me

nick2010tundra;1559394 said:


> Well the fisher ht is 5100 the sd which the dealer said we won't even install is 5200 and I can get the vmd for 5200 so I dunno. I like the md75 but hate that it is a trip edge. As for the fisher ht I love the trip edge and ligher weight but hear they aren't very tough.


Your Tundra with a 3" and 1" leveling kit will be able to handle the 700lb Snow Dogg VMD fine. Spudman has a 7.5' Fisher Xblade on his Tundra and he occasionally has an 8.5' Fisher HD MM1.


----------



## rancherman84

my curtis 7.5 straight blade is 750 pounds.. i have a 2 inch leveling kit in the front and timbrens. with the blade raised the timbrens dont even touch


----------



## plowguy43

Get the dogg nick you won't regret it


----------



## nick2010tundra

This will be my first plow so I am wondering if an md would be a better fit and easier on my rigging


----------



## mercer_me

nick2010tundra;1561535 said:


> This will be my first plow so I am wondering if an md would be a better fit and easier on my rigging


Go with the VMD you won't regret it. After a while with a strait blade you will wish you had the a V plow.


----------



## plowguy43

Your truck will handle it fine. 700lbs is 700lbs whether its a straight blade (Fisher) or V blade. After using a V you will never want to use a straight blade again.


----------

